# [H] Space Wolf bits [W] Necron bits [UK]



## dbs101 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi I have some spacewolf bits n bobs to make 3 or 4 marines and some terminator parts aswell. all new still on the spru unpainted, id be happy to trade for a few unpainted necrons if anyone is interested get in touch, ill add some pics today


----------

